# مش رجوله منك خالص علي فكرة



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

*
مش رجولة منك تعاكس واحدة ف الشارع (أياً كان لبسها) لمجرد انها لوحدها رغم انك عارف كويس جداً انها لو كانت ماشية مع واحد عمرك ما هتعرف تبصلها (أياً كان لبسها بردو)



مش رجولة منك انك تبتسم ف وش خطيبتك أو زميلتك ف الكلية لحد ما يجيلك شد عضلي ف وشك وترجع البيت متحاولش تبص ف وش 
أمك أو ابوك أو حتى تكلمهم !!!!!



مش رجولة منك تسقّط البنطلون 
ولما تتسأل ليه تقول بكل بساطة علشان حجره ضيق !!!!!!!!!



مش رجوله منك انك تفضل ماسك السجاره طول اليوم وانت لسه بتاخد مصروف من ابوك




 مش رجوله لما تبقي عارف انك غلطان وبتكابر لمجرد انك مش عايز تقول اني غلطان



مش رجوله انك تكدب علي حد لمجرد انك تضحك



مش رجوله لما تقف ساعتين تتخانق مع واحد صاحبك عشان هو اهلاوي وانت زملكاوي في حين انك مش هتقف خمس دقايق تكلم في مساله دينيه


مش رجوله منك لما تقف تتجادل مع واحد اذا كان عمرو دياب احسن ولا تامر
(جتك ستين نيله)



 مش رجوله لما تضرب واحد اصغر منك في الجسم مع انك 
هتبقي كتكوت لو هو اكبر منك حبتين مع انه نفس الموقف



مش رجولة منك انك تتريق على اللي رايح واللي جاي لمجرد التريقة وكل واحد فينا فيه العبر



مش رجولة منك لما تكون قاعد ف مواصلة وتلاقي راجل 
كبير مش قادر يقف ومتقوملوش....


ومش رجولة خااااااااالص انك 
تكون ف نفس المواصلة وتشوف بنت أو ست كبيرة الناس عمالة تعدي من جنبها وتخبط فيها وانتا قاعد كالثلجة الشمالية !!!!!!!!










الخ....الخ....ألخ




وعموماً......في
 ناس الكلام مش هيأثر فيهم لسبب بسيط جداً















ان الرجولة ملهاش


 :heat::heat::heat::heat:قطع غيار:heat::heat::heat::heat:* ​


----------



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

عجبنى اوى الموضوع دا فا حبيت احطة 
عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية 

يعنى مثلا البنطلون الساقط دية بتنرفزنى 
دا البت مبتعملش كدا عيب عليك يعنى 


ولا اللى يقف يضحك و يهزر مع البنات و يروح ف البيت مش طايق كلمة 
مع البنات رقيق و رومانسى و فى البيت شيطان محدش يعرف يقولة تلت التلاتة كام 

واللى يدايقنى اكتر اللى يشوف واحدة ف الاتوبيش ولا الترام واقفة و هو قاعد 
دا انا اللى بت بقوملها و يبقة هاين عليا اروح اققولة انت معندكش دم 


اوعى حد يزعل يا شباب 
كلة هزار 
بس مش هزار اوى يعنى 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

*جمييييييييل يا باك*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية
> 
> يعنى مثلا البنطلون الساقط دية بتنرفزنى
> دا البت مبتعملش كدا عيب عليك يعنى
> ...



*
موضوعك عجبني جدا يا باك
لكن مش معاكي ان معظم الولاد اللي هنا كده

الحمد لله اغلبنا يعرف يعني ايه راجل وفاهم معناها
والاغلبيه رافضه موضوع البنطلون الساقط لان دي حركات عيال
وكمان عايز اقلك في بنات بتعمل كده واكتر من كده
ولما تخلصي ثانوي وتروحي الجامعه هتشوفي بلاوي كتيره

اما اللي يقف يضحك و يهزر مع البنات و يروح ف البيت مش طايق كلمة 
انا معاكي في النقطه دي بس مش حكايه بنت وحكايه رقه ورومانسيه
الحكايه ان شباب مع بعض مش اكتر لكن طبعا مش موافق انه يعمل راجل 
في البيت ومش طايق حد يكلمه

اما موضوع الاتوبيس دي حاجه زؤقيه مش اكتر وانا عن نفسي بقوم اولا لاي حد مسيحي
راجل كبير او واحده كبيره او بنت لكن لو مش مسيحي فاللناس الكبيره بس
وسعات للبنت لما يكون الاتوبيس زحمه جدا ودي المعامله بالمثل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *عجبنى اوى الموضوع دا فا حبيت احطة
> عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية
> *
> 
> ​



*
عموما لما اجى احدد رجوليتى مش هخلى حد يحددهالى 
ولو كان حد ممكن يحددلى رجوليتى شور مش هتبقى بنت لانها متعرفش يعنى ايه رجوله اصلاً!!!
*​


----------



## Critic (4 أغسطس 2010)

> عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية


*يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟!*
*ايه القرار المسبق الغريب ده و على انهى اساس يعنى ؟!*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟!*
> *ايه القرار المسبق الغريب ده و على انهى اساس يعنى ؟!*



على اساس انها دخلت فى علم الغيب :new6:

روووق يمعلم كريتيك اكيد بتهزر


----------



## SALVATION (4 أغسطس 2010)

> *مش رجولة منك تعاكس واحدة ف الشارع (أياً كان لبسها) لمجرد انها لوحدها رغم انك عارف كويس جداً انها لو كانت ماشية مع واحد عمرك ما هتعرف تبصلها (أياً كان لبسها بردو)*



_وانا شايف ان مش انوثة للبنت انها تلبس بنطلون او جيب الخاص  بأختها الصغيره ههههههههههههه_
_انا معاكى ان كتيير مننا فيه الطباع ديه لكن مش علشان هو ولد ديه طبيعة الاساءة لله يعنى زى ما هى فى الولد اكيد هتكون فى ما يقابلها للبنت_
_يسوع قادر انة يساعدنا على تغير سلوكنا السيىء_
_شكراا لما طرحتى_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## zama (4 أغسطس 2010)

> *مش رجوله منك لما تقف تتجادل مع واحد اذا كان عمرو دياب احسن ولا تامر*
> *(جتك ستين نيله)*


 
ربنا يسامحك   ..

بس بردو عمرو دياب أحسن من تاااااااامر .. 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==



> *ومش رجولة خااااااااالص انك *
> *تكون ف نفس المواصلة وتشوف بنت أو ست كبيرة الناس عمالة تعدي من جنبها وتخبط فيها وانتا قاعد كالثلجة الشمالية !!!!!!!!*


 
أيام المواصلات ، كنت بقف للبنت المتواضعة اللى ما أشعرش فيها أنها حاسة بنفسها أنها بنت أعظمهم باشا ،

بعدين نتكلم بصراحة يعنى *مش المرأة طلبت المساواة ، أوك يبئا خلاص ، أنا مناصر لحقوق المرأة و المساواة ..*

*إذن مفيش داعى أنى أقوم و لا أتحرك أصلاً ..*

*خليك كوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول يا مااااااااان ..*

*==*

*بس الحقيقة أنا شايفك عصبية أوووووووووووى علينا ، واضح أنك واخدة مواقف مش حلوووووووووووة مع الولاد ..*


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2010)

بجد موضوع تحفة
شكرا الك اكتير اخى العزيز


----------



## zama (4 أغسطس 2010)

أسمحيلى بجد أدعوكى لقراءة كتاب (( *تعليم الأطفال* )) ..

الكتاب لمفكر عظيم الطبيب / ألفريد آدلر ..

صاحب مدرسة علم نفس الفرد ..

الكتاب دا هيوضح لسيادتك الأسس السليمة (( الشعور الإجتماعى )) social feeling ..

أشكرك ع الموضوع ..


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

*أرد طيب ولا بلاش ؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *أرد طيب ولا بلاش ؟*​






بلاش يا كيرلس


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع على فكرة بسيط خالص وبلاش محمل الجد هاد ياللى انا شايفة
كل النقاط ياللى زكرتها اختنا هى للدعابة
او هايدا على حسب ما ترجمتة 
منشان هيك اتبسمت لما شفت كل النقاط دى...


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> الموضوع على فكرة بسيط خالص وبلاش محمل الجد هاد ياللى انا شايفة
> كل النقاط ياللى زكرتها اختنا هى للدعابة
> او هايدا على حسب ما ترجمتة
> منشان هيك اتبسمت لما شفت كل النقاط دى...




هو عادى يا جوجو بس اعتقد هى مش واخدها بمحمل هزار بدليل كلامها



back_2_zero قال:


> عجبنى اوى الموضوع دا فا حبيت احطة
> *عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية *
> 
> يعنى مثلا البنطلون الساقط دية بتنرفزنى
> ...


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2010)

صدقنى يا مون هايدا رأيها لوحدها
او اعتقادها الشخصى 
وكل واحد لة مطلق الحرية فى التعبير عن رأية
انا مو بدافع ولا بهاجم ولا اى شيئ 
بس كل الحكاية انى شايف الموضوع بسيط 
او ابسط من  اننا نأخذ فية وضعية الجد
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد بجد هو ابسط من كده بالكتييييييييييير 
عادى يجماعه اللى شايف الحاجات دى فى نفسه هو اللى يزعل او يضايق هههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (4 أغسطس 2010)

مش مستاهلة جد ولا حاجة ، دا رأيها يحترم بردو بالرغم ما فيه من تحامل غير منصف للولاد و ملئ بالتعسف لنا لأنه قام على أساس تعميم الصفات ..


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اكيد بجد هو ابسط من كده بالكتييييييييييير
> عادى يجماعه اللى شايف الحاجات دى فى نفسه هو اللى يزعل او يضايق هههههههههههههه


*هههههه
حلو
اهو دة بحد ذاتة رأيى بردو

*​


zama قال:


> مش مستاهلة جد ولا حاجة ، دا رأيها يحترم بردو بالرغم ما فيه من تحامل غير منصف للولاد و ملئ بالتعسف لنا لأنه قام على أساس تعميم الصفات ..


*وبعدين يا مون
ما قلنا مجرد اراء

ههههههههههه
واد سياسى وجدع انت...
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*متكبروش الموضوع ع الفاضي يا جماعه
باك مش قصدها حاجه
وانا اعرفها كويس ع فكره
هي مش واخده موقف عدائي من الولاد
لكن مش اتعاملت مع ولاد اصلا
وع راي مينا اللي شايف نفسه كده
يزعل ويدايق من الموضوع​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2010)

> مش رجولة منك تسقّط البنطلون
> ولما تتسأل ليه تقول بكل بساطة علشان حجره ضيق !!!!!!!!!



ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة دى ضحكتنى خالص

ويمكن البنطلون قصير وحابب يطوله شوية هههههههههههه​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أغسطس 2010)

_عجبني اوي موضوعك يا دارك 

وعجبتني اوي المقوله دي وبهديها لكل شاب بيعملها 

مش رجوله منك انك تفضل ماسك السجاره طول اليوم وانت لسه بتاخد مصروف من ابوك


تسلم ايدك بصراحه 
_​


----------



## mora22 (6 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد مفيش ولد مش بيعمل على الاقل حاجه من دول مع القله النادره جدااا
يلا عوضنا على الله
​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2010)

mora22 قال:


> اعتقد مفيش ولد مش بيعمل على الاقل حاجه من دول مع القله النادره جدااا
> يلا عوضنا على الله
> ​



صح انتى عندك حق ههههههههههههه

على كده كل بنت هنا اخوها وابن عمها وخطيبها بيعملو كده ولا دول من القله النادره جدااا :new6:


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييل يا باك*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​




ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا قمر 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> موضوعك عجبني جدا يا باك
> ميرسى يا مايكل
> من بعض ما عندكم
> ...



سورى ع المشاركة المتأخرة بس كان النت عندى فاصل
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> عموما لما اجى احدد رجوليتى مش هخلى حد يحددهالى
> ولو كان حد ممكن يحددلى رجوليتى شور مش هتبقى بنت لانها متعرفش يعنى ايه رجوله اصلاً!!!
> *​




طبعا مش حتخلى حد يحددهالك 
لان البشر طبعهم مش بيحبوا حد ينقضهم بتحب الناس تقولك ع الحلو الللى فيك و بس 
لكن بأفعالك الناس حتقدر تحكم عليك اذا كنت راجل ولا ..............

و بعدين قواعد تحديد الرجولة دية حاجات معروفة مش محتاجة راجل ولا بنت عشان يحددوها 
دا الناس كلها عارفاها 

و على فكرة بقة فية بنات كتير ارجل من مليون راجل و تعرف احسن من مليون راجل بردة 
و تعرف تحدد لكذا راجل مش رجولتة و بس لا دا كل حاجة ف حياتة 
مش عشان مشفتش النوعية دية يبقة تحكم الحكم دا 

و بعدين انت اخدت الموضوع جد اوى و شكلك زعلت 
عموما دا موضوع عادى و اراء مختلفة 


​
سورى ع المشاركة المتأخرة بس كان النت عندى فاصل​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟!*
> *ايه القرار المسبق الغريب ده و على انهى اساس يعنى ؟!*




اولا سورى يا كريتك لو انت اخدت الكلام عليك 

دا مش موضوع قرار مسبق ولا حاجة 
لانى اكيد معرفش كل الولاد اللى هنا وحتى لو اعرفهم مش حقدر احكم اذا كان فيهم الحاجات دية ولا لا  

بس بردة الولاد يعنى مش ملايكة 
و اللى مفهوش كل الحاجات دية ع الاقل يعنى فية حاجة واحدة
 و متقنعنيش بردة انك مفكش ولا حاجة من دول 
و بردة مش عاوزة اعرف ردك دية حاجة ليك 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _وانا شايف ان مش انوثة للبنت انها تلبس بنطلون او جيب الخاص  بأختها الصغيره ههههههههههههه_
> _انا معاكى ان كتيير مننا فيه الطباع ديه لكن مش علشان هو ولد ديه طبيعة الاساءة لله يعنى زى ما هى فى الولد اكيد هتكون فى ما يقابلها للبنت_
> _يسوع قادر انة يساعدنا على تغير سلوكنا السيىء_
> _شكراا لما طرحتى_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



كلام حلو اوى و عجبنى جدا 
و كويس ان فية حد متفق معايا ان الطبع دا موجود كتير مش قليل يعنى ​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ربنا يسامحك   ..
> 
> بس بردو عمرو دياب أحسن من تاااااااامر ..
> 
> ...




 يا سلام 
 على كدا بقة انا لازم قبل ما اققول لحد صباح الخير 
 مفروض انى ادخل جواة و اعرف كل حاجة عنة و بيكرهنى ولا بيحبنى 
 دا الحياة على كدا تبقة صعبة اوى 
 لكن لما اعامل الناس بنية صافية احسن
 و سدقنى انا مش عصبية ولا حاجة
 انا ناقلة الموضوع و قلت كدا فوق عشان عاجبنى 
 ولا واخدة موقف من الولاد ولا حاجة لانى ماليش تعامل معاهم اصلا 
 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أسمحيلى بجد أدعوكى لقراءة كتاب (( *تعليم الأطفال* )) ..
> 
> الكتاب لمفكر عظيم الطبيب / ألفريد آدلر ..
> 
> ...




مفهمتش قصد حضرتك 
ياريت بقة توضح اكتر من كدا 
و عموما ميرسى ع الكتاب حبقة ادور ع الكتاب 
مه الانسان لو حس ف يوم انة فاهم كل حاجة يبقة يعرف انة ميعرفش اى حاجة
و كويس انة يفتكر نفسة طفل و يتعلم عشان يعرف اكتر و اكتر 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هو عادى يا جوجو بس اعتقد هى مش واخدها بمحمل هزار بدليل كلامها




*

اوعى حد يزعل يا شباب 
كلة هزار 
بس مش هزار اوى يعنى 
​* 






دا كلامى انا فعلا اخدتة بمحمل هزار 
بس قلت بردة مش هزار اوى 
لان الحاجات اللى فية جد و كلها بتحصل 
لو مش معاك يبقة خلاص انت اللى واخد الكلام بحساسية عليك 
لكن فكر ف كل الولاد اللى بتعمل كدا 
و انا عن نفسى بشوف الاغلبية كدا 
يمكن انا بقة فى بلدى بس 
​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> *مش رجوله لما تقف ساعتين تتخانق مع واحد صاحبك عشان هو اهلاوي وانت زملكاوي في حين انك مش هتقف خمس دقايق تكلم في مساله دينيه*




*كله الا الأهلي المارد الأحمر*​ 
*بس أنا هقف مع أي حاد ثلاث ساعات نتكلم في* *الدين** مفيش مانع لا تعارض*

​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اكيد بجد هو ابسط من كده بالكتييييييييييير
> عادى يجماعه اللى شايف الحاجات دى فى نفسه هو اللى يزعل او يضايق هههههههههههههه




ممممممممممممم 
كلامك صح 
بس لية بقة انت متدايق ؟؟؟؟؟؟:beee::beee::beee::beee::dance:
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مش مستاهلة جد ولا حاجة ، دا رأيها يحترم بردو بالرغم ما فيه من تحامل غير منصف للولاد و ملئ بالتعسف لنا لأنه قام على أساس تعميم الصفات ..




لا مش تعميم انا مقولتش كدا 
انا قلت معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا حبيقة فيهم الصفات دية 
لو انت مش شايف نفسك كدا خلاص دية حاجة كويسة الشباب ياخدوك قدوة ليهم 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متكبروش الموضوع ع الفاضي يا جماعه
> باك مش قصدها حاجه
> وانا اعرفها كويس ع فكره
> هي مش واخده موقف عدائي من الولاد
> ...



سدقنى يا مايكل مش موضوع انى متعاملتش مع ولاد 
بس دية كلها حاجات باينة ف الواقع مش محتاجة تعامل 
اصل الرجولة   رجولة مبتتجزئش 
و انا قلت اللى بشوفة و اللى اكتر الولاد بيعملوة لو حد شايف انة مش كدا خلاص دية حاجة كويسة بس ميمنعش ان فية ناس كدا كتيرررررررررررررررررر
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة دى ضحكتنى خالص
> 
> ويمكن البنطلون قصير وحابب يطوله شوية هههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة دية يا سندريلالالالالالالالالا انتى اللى ضحكتينى سدقينى 
بس تفتكرى لو عايز يطول البنطلون  حيقصر التيشرت كمان 
و الله دلوقتى ما بقيت افرق بين لبس الولاد و البنات 
بنطلونات خضرة و حمرا و تيشرتات بنك و الوان فاقعة و غريبة 
ربنا يرحمنا 
و ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا قمر 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _عجبني اوي موضوعك يا دارك
> 
> وعجبتني اوي المقوله دي وبهديها لكل شاب بيعملها
> 
> ...



ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة و دية فعىلا انا بشوفها 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (8 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *كله الا الأهلي المارد الأحمر*​
> *بس أنا هقف مع أي حاد ثلاث ساعات نتكلم في* *الدين** مفيش مانع لا تعارض*
> 
> ​




مشاركتك جميلة 
و ياريت كلنا نعرف نتكلم ف الدين كويس 
​


----------



## dodoz (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر_
_بصى انا رأى ان مش كل الولاد كده _
_لان هتلاقى فيهم الكويس وفيهم الوحش_
_وبرضه زى ما فى ولاد مش حلوة _
_برضه فى بناااات هتلاقى منها الكويسة واللى مش كويسة_
_على العمووم ده رأى اناا_
_يسووع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر_
> _بصى انا رأى ان مش كل الولاد كده _
> _لان هتلاقى فيهم الكويس وفيهم الوحش_
> _وبرضه زى ما فى ولاد مش حلوة _
> ...



وانا كمان متفقة معاكى ف الرأى يا قمر 
كل حتة و فيها الوحش و الحلو 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *
> 
> اوعى حد يزعل يا شباب
> كلة هزار
> ...





back_2_zero قال:


> ممممممممممممم
> كلامك صح
> بس لية بقة انت متدايق ؟؟؟؟؟؟:beee::beee::beee::beee::dance:
> ​




هههه هضايق من ايه ؟
طيب خلاص انا فهمت 
كل الحاجات اللى انتى قولتيها فى الموضوع فيا 
حد عنده اعتراض :t33:


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههه هضايق من ايه ؟
> طيب خلاص انا فهمت
> كل الحاجات اللى انتى قولتيها فى الموضوع فيا
> حد عنده اعتراض :t33:




لا خالص 
و ربنا معاك و تتغير 
و يهدينا كلنا لطريقة و يبعدنا عن كل حاجة وحشة مش ولاد بس 
لا دا بنات كمان عشان فيهم اللى اكتر من كدا 
بس بردة كلامى مكنش معناة كدا 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> و ربنا معاك و تتغير
> 
> ​


:94::94::94:​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

no comment ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو يا باك 
فيه حاجات فعلا بتحصل من الولاد 
وعجبتنى بتاعت السيجارة وبتاعت اللى يقف يضحك مع البنات ده
ثانكس لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> عموما يعنى معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا فيهم الحاجات دية
> 
> ​



طب كويس ان فى ولاد ردت فى الموضوع بعد الأهانه الصريحه دى ​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا باك
> فيه حاجات فعلا بتحصل من الولاد
> وعجبتنى بتاعت السيجارة وبتاعت اللى يقف يضحك مع البنات ده
> ثانكس لك ياقمر
> *​




ميرسى يا قمر على كلامك الجميل و مشاركتك الحلوة 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> طب كويس ان فى ولاد ردت فى الموضوع بعد الأهانه الصريحه دى ​




على فكرة انا مكنش قصدى خالص اى اهانة لاى شاب ف المنتدى لانى معرفش اى حد فية 
انا قلت معظم و حتى لما قلت معظم قلت كل شاب حيبقة فية حاجة او حاجتين او ممكن حد يدخل ميبقاش فية اى حاجة من دول خالص 
لكن مكنش قصدى انى اهين اى حد 
انا مش كدا على فكرة و مش عارفة لية كلكم اخدتوا موقف من الموضوع دا 
​


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> مفهمتش قصد حضرتك
> ياريت بقة توضح اكتر من كدا
> و عموما ميرسى ع الكتاب حبقة ادور ع الكتاب
> مه الانسان لو حس ف يوم انة فاهم كل حاجة يبقة يعرف انة ميعرفش اى حاجة
> ...



شوفى سيادتك ..

أنا ذكرت الكتاب بمناسبة موضوعك لأن الجزئية (( social feeling )) بتركز على التنشأة 

السليمة لنفسية الطفل و سلوكياته سواء كان ولد أو بنت و بالتالى هنقدر نتجنب السلبيات 

بمعالجتها ..

هو دا قصدى ..

 ..


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> لا مش تعميم انا مقولتش كدا
> انا قلت معظم الولاد اللى حيدخلوا حبيقة فيهم الصفات دية
> لو انت مش شايف نفسك كدا خلاص دية حاجة كويسة الشباب ياخدوك قدوة ليهم
> ​



سيدتى ،

حضرتك ما ذكرتى إطلاقاً بعض الألفاظ الدالة على التخصيص (( بالتالى يتم فهم المعنى لغوياً

بأسلوب التعميم )) ..

==

أنا الحقيقة لست من المحبين بمبدأ الأقتداء بالغير (( لأنه أساساً يقوم ع المقارنة )) ..

أنا غير محب لأسلوب المقارنات عموماً لا بالإيجاب أو بالسلب ، أفضل المقياس يكون بداخلى 

لا خارجى (( تقدرى تقولى كدا ثقة مطلقة بذاتى )) ..

 ..


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> يا سلام
> على كدا بقة انا لازم قبل ما اققول لحد صباح الخير
> مفروض انى ادخل جواة و اعرف كل حاجة عنة و بيكرهنى ولا بيحبنى
> دا الحياة على كدا تبقة صعبة اوى
> ...



الحقيقة بما إن حضرتك ناقله الموضوع ، يجب كتابة ما يشير لنقله (( دى قوانين المنتدى )) ..

 ..


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> سيدتى ،
> 
> حضرتك ما ذكرتى إطلاقاً بعض الألفاظ الدالة على التخصيص (( بالتالى يتم فهم المعنى لغوياً
> 
> ...



و عموما شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة بما إن حضرتك ناقله الموضوع ، يجب كتابة ما يشير لنقله (( دى قوانين المنتدى )) ..
> 
> ..




انا بالفعل قلت فوق فى بداية كلامى انى ناقلة الموضوع عشان عاجبنى لانى بحترم قوانين المنتدى 
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مش رجولة منك تعاكس واحدة ف الشارع (أياً كان لبسها) لمجرد انها لوحدها رغم انك عارف كويس جداً انها لو كانت ماشية مع واحد عمرك ما هتعرف تبصلها (أياً كان لبسها بردو)

_________________________________________________________


تصدق لسة قاطع مع واحد صحبى علشان مش راضى يبطل حكاية المعاكسات دى


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *مه زى ما انا مذركتش حاجة تشير الى اسلوب التخصيص
> بردة مذكرتش حاجة تشير الى اسلوب التعميم
> حضرتك اللى فهمت كدا دية حاجة تخصك مش تخصنى
> بالعكس انا قلت المعظم مش الكل
> *



لا طبعاً أى شخص مكانى هيقرا هيفهمها كدا لأنملهاش معنى غير كدا (( التعميم )) ..

تفرق كتير جداً لما أقول إن (( س من الناس )) شخصية غير سوية يبئا أنا كدا عممت السيئات بشخصيته ،

عممت الصفة السلبية لأنى ما ذكرت أى لفظ تخصيص  ، بعكس لما أقول إن (( س من الناس )) يمتلك 

سلوك قاسى فى التعامل بكدا أنا حددت أيه اللى مش عاجبنى فيه بالظبط  ..

==


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا بالفعل قلت فوق فى بداية كلامى انى ناقلة الموضوع عشان عاجبنى لانى بحترم قوانين المنتدى
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه

بأمانة يا أختى ، أنا كنت فى *الجزئية دى بالذات* بلاعبك  ..

(( بس واضح أنك لسه معرفتنيش كويس )) ..

شوفى تحت أسمى مكتوب أيه ؟؟ (( أبن حزب الغلاسة )) ..

بحب أغلس شوية ، نضحك ، أهم حاجة أنتى ما تزعلى منى ..

عموماً فرصة سعيدة جداً جداً أنى أتكلمت معاكى  ..

تحياتى ..


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> ...




ممممممممممممممممم
مش عارفة ارد المرة دية 
بس اللى انا لاحظتة ان الكل اخد الموضوع بحساسية لدرجة انى فكرت اعمل موضوع و اعتذر لكل شباب المنتدى لو كان حد اخد الكلام علية لكن بعد ما شفت موضوع مش انوثة منك على فكرة خالص 
غيرت رأيى و قلت لية اعتذر و انا مغلطش مش ذنبى ان الناس بتاخد الكلام عليها و انا قلت المعظم و مقولتش اغلب الحاجات 
​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ممممممممممممممممم
> مش عارفة ارد المرة دية
> بس اللى انا لاحظتة ان الكل اخد الموضوع بحساسية لدرجة انى فكرت اعمل موضوع و اعتذر لكل شباب المنتدى لو كان حد اخد الكلام علية لكن بعد ما شفت موضوع مش انوثة منك على فكرة خالص
> غيرت رأيى و قلت لية اعتذر و انا مغلطش مش ذنبى ان الناس بتاخد الكلام عليها و انا قلت المعظم و مقولتش اغلب الحاجات
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه

حساسية أيه يا بنتى ، ما أنا بضحك  و بهزر أهووووووووو ..

فعلاً رديت على موضوعك بموضوع يماثله ، لأجل إن الفئة دى من المواضيع بتعمل إثارة بين 

الناس و بنضحك كلنا ع المواقف المكتوبة (( فهمانى )) ..  ..

البنات بيضحكوا شوية ع الولاد و العكس (( دا كل المواضوع )) ..

تحياتى لشخصك ..


----------



## back_2_zero (12 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ماشى حعديهاااااااا المرادى 
بس متاخدش على كدا بقة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

